# 'Marble' armor plates on an Imperial Knight?



## Brother Armiger (Mar 24, 2016)

So, I finally threw down the cash for one of these monsters. Thing is, I could give a grot's ass about the 'Houses'. I could honestly care less about the 'Freeblade' decals.

I was thinking of making a 'marble' armor pattern on the plates, trimmed with a gold/bronze color, and putting some 'ardcoat over it to make it shine.

What do you think?

Anyone have experience with 'marble' technique? I'd appreciate any tips you have.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Dude, that sounds awesome. Do you have a technique already set? I know a bunch of people have put good marble tutorials for green/black marbling up either in the tutorial section or their Project logs. Pretty sure buried in mine is a tutorial on brown/tan marbling as well... but I can't remember where, honestly.

I also decided not to care about houses... my Knights are bonded to my Titan Legio, so no need for house iconography when you are part of the Mechanicus' tithe!


----------



## Brother Armiger (Mar 24, 2016)

Iraqiel said:


> Dude, that sounds awesome. Do you have a technique already set? I know a bunch of people have put good marble tutorials for green/black marbling up either in the tutorial section or their Project logs. Pretty sure buried in mine is a tutorial on brown/tan marbling as well... but I can't remember where, honestly.


Gonna go with Ubshanti Bone as the primary color. Never done this before. 



Iraqiel said:


> I also decided not to care about houses... my Knights are bonded to my Titan Legio, so no need for house iconography when you are part of the Mechanicus' tithe!


Mine is just following around some Black Templars, Oathsworn I suppose?


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Brother Armiger said:


> Gonna go with Ubshanti Bone as the primary color. Never done this before.


Hmmm couldn't find that tutorial I did after all...

The way I think I did it was getting scorched brown (or student burnt umber), khemri brown, Ushabti Bone, ceramite white, earth wash and gloss.

Base in the darkest brown, then dry brush in one direction only with the lighter kemri brown. Then paint patches in the ushabti bone such that you are left with veins of the darker brown that run between them. Mix the white and bone to get a lighter hue, drybrush in the same direction as the last dry brush, wash it all down to blend it and then gloss... 

At least that's the way I'd start! Maybe try that out on another model's base first?


----------



## Brother Armiger (Mar 24, 2016)

I want it to be more 'pearly' and 'white' than 'old'. Basically, I want my Knight to look like an old European Religious Antique got up and went out to murder people.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Brother Armiger said:


> Basically, I want my Knight to look like an old European Religious Antique got up and went out to murder people.


Aaaand now I need to see this.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

So kind of like the White Warden?


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Brother Armiger said:


> I want it to be more 'pearly' and 'white' than 'old'. Basically, I want my Knight to look like an old European Religious Antique got up and went out to murder people.





Roganzar said:


> Aaaand now I need to see this.


Hells yeah, michaelangelo's David coming alive and karate chopping down King Vittorio's peasant bronze statue! Bring it on!


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Brother Armiger said:


> I could honestly care less about the 'Freeblade' decals.


Somewhat off topic, I always found this odd. "I *could* care less." That means you care a great deal and that it is possible for you to care less than you do.
Why do Americans say this? It's essentially the opposite of what they mean.

The Brits, Aussies and Canadians all say, "I *couldn't* care less", which makes far more sense because it suggests that your level of caring is so low, it couldn't possible get any lower.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> Somewhat off topic, I always found this odd. "I *could* care less." That means you care a great deal and that it is possible for you to care less than you do.
> Why do Americans say this? It's essentially the opposite of what they mean.
> 
> The Brits, Aussies and Canadians all say, "I *couldn't* care less", which makes far more sense because it suggests that your level of caring is so low, it couldn't possible get any lower.


We say "couldn't care less" as well. At least some of us.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> Somewhat off topic, I always found this odd. "I *could* care less." That means you care a great deal and that it is possible for you to care less than you do.
> Why do Americans say this? It's essentially the opposite of what they mean.
> 
> The Brits, Aussies and Canadians all say, "I *couldn't* care less", which makes far more sense because it suggests that your level of caring is so low, it couldn't possible get any lower.





Kreuger said:


> We say "couldn't care less" as well. At least some of us.


Yeah, most of us use the latter rather than the former. For those who don't, you can blame the public education system. icknose:

Anyway, to the OP, while I have no idea how you would do that, the idea sounds really epic. If you manage to get it to work then please post it. I would love to see it.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Kreuger said:


> We say "couldn't care less" as well. At least some of us.


Those of you who do are my true brothers. Unless you say LEGOS, of course. I'll drive my chain axe into the throat of anyone who says LEGOS. LEGO is both the plural and singular form of the word. 

You can probably tell that I get upset by a lot of things.


----------



## Brother Armiger (Mar 24, 2016)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> Somewhat off topic, I always found this odd. "I *could* care less." That means you care a great deal and that it is possible for you to care less than you do.
> Why do Americans say this? It's essentially the opposite of what they mean.
> 
> The Brits, Aussies and Canadians all say, "I *couldn't* care less", which makes far more sense because it suggests that your level of caring is so low, it couldn't possible get any lower.



I have a tendency to use the wrong word, usually one similar or sounding the same.

It's even worse when I say, "I'd like a hamburger are a hot dog."

And realize it two days later and secretly want to poison everyone who witnessed it.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> Those of you who do are my true brothers. Unless you say LEGOS, of course. I'll drive my chain axe into the throat of anyone who says LEGOS. LEGO is both the plural and singular form of the word.
> 
> You can probably tell that I get upset by a lot of things.


 I love to say stuff like that just to annoy people. Especially "Shrimps." I know shrimp is both singular and plural but it's more fun to say "shrimps." 
Back on topic, there is a small painting tutorial on warhammer's YouTube channel that covers what you're looking for.
http://youtu.be/a0pGumGvczc


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

You might want to check out this gallery on Facebook - He does a great marble theme and a step-by-step tutorial for it too:

Linky


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

^ ha! Not that I saw this tutorial, or even kinda have the ability to get this technique down or anything, but when I was considering doing the White Warden as a Freeblade I was definitely thinking: "I wonder if I could use a brown wash layered over bone/pallid flesh to do a marble finish."

Glad to know I was on the right track with my mind! What a gorgeous effect.


----------

